# Pictures of our new does



## Cricketofthesea (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone :wave:

I'd posted before for help choosing our new does but it took longer than expected to go pick them up. They're finally here though and I couldn't wait to post pictures.

CHW BW Bridge over Troubled Water (aka Bridget)
















Bridget is a sweet girl who dreams of being a pig, or at least she eats like one  Plus her short stature (she's the smallest of the three) allows her to push her way to any food bowl she wants. She's easy to befriend as long as you have oats handy and should be easy to milk since she'll already stand good on a milkstand.

Sire: MCH Twin Creeks BH Bay Watch ++*SE
SS: Twin Creeks Brave Heart
SD: MCH Piddlin Acres Tiny Bubbles *DE

Dam: Ponders End Feeling Groovy *D
DS: It'l Do's Arapaho
DD: MCH Ponders End Maximum Praise E

Pride of Texas Sunset (aka Dahlia)
























Dahlia was picked because we just loved her markings, and her size is perfect, right in between the other two girls. We're hoping for some flashy kids, and since she's already pregnant we might get them sooner than we expected!

Sire: MCH Woodhaven Farms Pepe Le Pew
SS: Flat Rocks Swashbuckle Buckaroo
DS: Woodhaven Farms Gold Digger

Dam: Twin Creeks WB Rebound
DS: MCH Goodwood Weisbaden +*S E
DD: MCH Twin Creeks BW Morning Lark

Hippity Hooves Wendy (aka Desi)
















Though we were initially just going to get 2 does we saw this girl for sale by Lost Valley and just had to get her too. She's 2 years old, sweet, and a talker when she wants to be. As a kid she earned a JrGC as well. We're getting 4-5 cups of milk a day from her even with the stress of the move and she's easy to milk.

Sire: MCH/CH Lost Valley ML Nekoda *S
SS: Master Champion Lost Valley Malachi *S
SD: ARMCH Lost Valley Sade 3*D

Dam: Prairie Wood Rose *D
DS: Lost Valley KW Orion *S
DD: AJUD Zeus' Diamond Necklace

Pace Country Houdini Blu








Houdini is a small spotted buck with blue eyes. He's not from really dairy lines, but for our first buck until we find our ideal dairy blue eyed boy he's a great substitute :greengrin: His dam was very pretty and he has a good personality and is easy to handle. Way back he also has a lot of Goodwoods and Woodhavens.

Sire: Pace Country Bazooka Blue
SS: Creek Road Gorilla
DS: Pace Country Mystic Blue

Dam: Pace Country Daisy Mae Blue
DS: Shady Meadow Brando
DD: Shady Meadow Prairie Dawn

We shaved the girls (with a backwards 3F to avoid sunburn) and their color is so much prettier underneath :drool: Now we just need a day with good lighting for some posed pictures!

P.S You know, I think these goats may have an addicting quality about them lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice herd you have started! 
Congrats!! :stars: 
Beware they are addictive! :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice! :clap: 
I'm a huge Bay Watch fan - good milky lines


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

All beautiful, I love the first one!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....very nice ...congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Awww, congrats on your new goaties.    

Tracy


----------



## Cricketofthesea (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I must say it's great having our new goaties


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty goats! :drool: Love the first pic of Bridget saying "hello" :ROFL:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow... very pretty girls and very handsome boy! You mean those weren't the posed pics???? They are all great! 
I've got one of those short to the ground pigs too... think dachshund ... 
they are really nice choices - all of them


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They look great to me! And I love the photos! Nice work!

Jan


----------

